
Tens of thousands of $$$ lost because of a simple bug. Facing failures as a dev - kethmar
https://youtu.be/cJsZchpvFLY
======
kethmar
Web development is changing rapidly and sometimes it can be hard to be at your
best. I made a mistake that cost us tons of money. But we also learned from
that. And I...got an experience of a lifetime.

Also in a written form [https://dev.to/kethmars/tens-of-thousands-of-lost-
because-of...](https://dev.to/kethmars/tens-of-thousands-of-lost-because-of-a-
simple-bug-how-to-tackle-failures-as-a-dev-3o49)

